# Help with Water Bottle



## DivineSheep (Sep 24, 2011)

Regarding the accidental litter I've posted about a few days ago. The babies recently opened their eyes, and have been nibbling on solid rat food since yesterday. I have a home waiting for them, but the only thing stopping me from giving them away is that those silly little buggers don't know how to use the water bottle!

I thought for sure they would learn from watching their mother use it, but nope. How ridiculous is that?! I can't release them to their new home without them being able to drink!!
And here I thought 'drinking problems' were for humans...

Can anyone help? ???


----------



## calisphere (Oct 25, 2011)

If you were keeping them, I would say to start with a shallow bowl. Once they drink out of that, move the bowl to underneath the water bottle and any dripping would land there. They would eventually figure it out I think. I'm a newbie myself, so I'm just making educated guesses. My rat drinks from a bowl. She seems to like it better and I haven't seen much reason to switch her unless she stops drinking from it. I'm trying to convince the guinea pigs to switch over, but they are a bit more stubborn. I know for hedgehogs, bowls are recommended so that they don't chip their teeth. I don't know if there is the same concern for rats.

I'll defer to the experts but thought I'd give my best guess.


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

The bowl sounds like a good idea. I've never had eepers so I don't know if this would work for them, but I know when one of my rats was sick I put my finger on the water bottle to get water on it, then when she started licking it I sort of showed her that was where I got it from by putting my finger there and then just leaving her to drink from the bottle.
Might work?


----------



## GhostMouse (Sep 6, 2011)

My only experience with baby rodents was my friend's accidental hamster litter, and they took to the water bottle very early (it was either just before or just after their eyes opened).

I rescued a pair of parakeets once who had only been given water in a dish, and I introduced them to the bottle much like Maltey suggested. Use your finger to get water, then put your finger up to their mouth (or touch them so their nose gets wet if they don't instinctively lick you). Repeat a couple times and they should figure out how you're doing it and go try for themselves.


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

The bowl is a good idea. Mine didn't start using the water bottle til almost four weeks of age. Sometimes it just takes time


----------



## DivineSheep (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks for all the answers. Maltey and GhostMouse's idea worked. 
All the babies are now waiting for adoption at a petstore specializing in rats, the owner of which is an acquaintance of mine who ONLY sells the rats for adoption or keeps them at the store in a petting cage where they get lots of attention.


----------

